
Show HN: Simple chat app build with GUN (decentralized db) - vnglst
https://chat.phrassed.com
======
vnglst
Source code can be found here: [https://github.com/vnglst/svelte-gundb-
chat](https://github.com/vnglst/svelte-gundb-chat)

Let me know what you think! Btw. had a very nice chat with the creator of
gundb (Mark Nadal) right inside the chat app. That was pretty cool. He also
tweeted about it here:

[https://twitter.com/marknadal/status/1253446569665257473?s=2...](https://twitter.com/marknadal/status/1253446569665257473?s=21)

